

Sprint CEO: Rate Plans Will Move From Minutes To Gigabytes - yanw
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/03/24/sprint-ceo-rate-plans-will-move-from-minutes-to-gigabytes/

======
jared314
No one thinks in gigabytes, or kilowatts for that matter.

